# Modification To Laundry Shoot



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

We love our OB 5er but have always had the problem of the cat wanting to go down the laundry shoot when ever we try to get clothes out, so I thought I would try to solve the problem. Been wanting to at least work on the OB for the last couple of weeks so made a plug for the hole today.








Here's the problem. There is no cover for this hole that goes to the laundry bag. Every time we open the closet door, the cat comes running and tries to go down in the bag with the dirty socks, etc. So here is what I came up with.








I made the top out of Aromactic Red cedar and rounded the sides and corners. I made the plug part, the part that goes into the hole out of western cedar. Both are rot and bug resistant, so should last a long time. Also didn't finish it is that the smell will help keep the closet smelling fresh. The Hole is 61/2" X 81/2" so I made the bottom a 1/4" smaller and also tapered the sides. The top is about 81/2" x 10". I had to offset the top so that it would fit snugly into the corner of the closet. 
Here is the finished project.








I used an old keychain to make a loop to lift the top off when we need it and stapled it to the top. Now we can open the closet without worrying about the cat getting into the basement of the camper.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

A laundry chute?? 

You have a laundry chute?????? 

ours came with a laundry bag


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

skippershe said:


> A laundry chute??
> 
> You have a laundry chute??????
> 
> ours came with a laundry bag


A laundry bag??

We didn't even get that --


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

That's what you get with a Sidney Edition OB. It's nice in that the dirty laundry goes out of the camper it self and into a bag. When we get home, we open up the pass through, unhook the bag of dirty stuff, take it into the house and wash, fold and then carry it back out to pack for the next time.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Larry, this is one mod I will be doing. I was wanting to cover that hole with something and never though about using cedar.







Very good idea. Nice job.









Leon


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

great idea, I like it.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Very nice!!!

We also went to Target (I think) and picked up some extra laundry bags. Now when one bag is full, just close it up and hang a new one.

Gary


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Lmbevard said:


> That's what you get with a Sidney Edition OB. It's nice in that the dirty laundry goes out of the camper it self and into a bag. When we get home, we open up the pass through, unhook the bag of dirty stuff, take it into the house and wash, fold and then carry it back out to pack for the next time.


That's what you get with the *NEW* Sydney Edition OB. Ours (2004) doesn't have that feature.









We got a laundry *bag*


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice Idea








Looks good

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

My wife says she would like to shoot the laundry...is this close?


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Last year I decided I would try to mod my TT to have a laundry chute. Can you describe this feature more thoroughly. Is there a bag in the garage that hangs on hooks ... what?

I don't think I'll be able to do it that way just because of where I'd put the chute and where that would be in the garage. My plan was just to build a box of sorts down there and pull the clothes back out the chute when we got home.

One big question is how to cleanly cut the carpeting... or how to keep the cut clean in terms of fraying, etc. once I do. I know some people have made mods involving holes through carpeted areas, so what's the trick?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

And the cat going down the laundry chute is a bad thing?









Nice mod anyway! And cedar to boot. Good thinking!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

BoaterDan said:


> Last year I decided I would try to mod my TT to have a laundry chute. Can you describe this feature more thoroughly. Is there a bag in the garage that hangs on hooks ... what?
> 
> I don't think I'll be able to do it that way just because of where I'd put the chute and where that would be in the garage. My plan was just to build a box of sorts down there and pull the clothes back out the chute when we got home.
> 
> One big question is how to cleanly cut the carpeting... or how to keep the cut clean in terms of fraying, etc. once I do. I know some people have made mods involving holes through carpeted areas, so what's the trick?


What they have is a 61/2 X 81/2 in hole in the floor of the closet with plastic hooks under the floor in the roof of the garage to hook a fabric net laudry bag on. Since the hole was there first, they had rolled the carpeting over the edge to make a nice clean area, I suppose you could cut the carpeting smaller, taper the edges, cut the hole and then roll the edges, alot of work to make it look nice. It is nice to be able to get home, open the side door and pull out the dirty laundry and take it in and also not to have the dirty socks piled up in the camper














. Good luck.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

RLW7302 said:


> That's what you get with a Sidney Edition OB. It's nice in that the dirty laundry goes out of the camper it self and into a bag. When we get home, we open up the pass through, unhook the bag of dirty stuff, take it into the house and wash, fold and then carry it back out to pack for the next time.


That's what you get with the *NEW* Sydney Edition OB. Ours (2004) doesn't have that feature.









We got a laundry *bag*
[/quote]

Seems like you could cut a hole in that closet and then you'd have a laundry chute too. Shouldn't be too hard to do.

Bill


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Lmbevard said:


> What they have is a 61/2 X 81/2 in hole in the floor of the closet with plastic hooks under the floor in the roof of the garage to hook a fabric net laudry bag on. Since the hole was there first, they had rolled the carpeting over the edge to make a nice clean area, I suppose you could cut the carpeting smaller, taper the edges, cut the hole and then roll the edges, alot of work to make it look nice. It is nice to be able to get home, open the side door and pull out the dirty laundry and take it in and also not to have the dirty socks piled up in the camper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm.. Yeah, that would work if I wanted to use a cedar cover plate or something like you have. However, I don't have a closet and the opening would be out in the open. I guess the cedar cover wouldn't look too bad though.

I know some people have made mods where they've made a door where there was previously only a carpet-covered piece of wood. I'm wondering how they handled the edges.


----------

